# Harrison Radiator:



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Trying to verify if my Harrison is correct or not? 

Its a three row and has X F on the ribs of the large tank. In between the XF in the valley of the rib is a smaller capital A. The overflow hose guide or loop which is like below where the BS tag should be has a A6.
On the small tank (driverside) there is a I A on the ribs.

Yes it is a Harrison and for sure pre 76 since thats when the car was parked. Its a Ram Air III automatic car and appears original. Just would like to verify stampings but cant find anything in my search.
Any help is appreciated and welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

very correct if your car was built in late january thru early march

A= january

BS was the very common auto 3 row radiator


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Actually my car is a late build period. She is a mid June car. At least it is a radiator prior to the build date if in fact that is what that "A" reps? 
I always thought the date tag would have had F69 or something? It doesnt have the large or small tag on it thus lost. Im guessing Tanks had been punched out in large numbers and the final actual date was on tag. Just reaching here and appreciate thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The large radiator ID tag has the part number at the bottom. The last digit of the part number is the year built. Together with the small letter on the tank tells you the build date of the radiator.

This is my original radiator. D 8 or April 68 is the date for an early May build.


----------

